# Brand New Pair :)



## AHaskell5 (Sep 14, 2011)

So I order this pair last week (on a Friday so I had to wait forever to get them -.-) but I got them yesterday afternoon. The male was my second choice, I'm still very pleased with him though! I decided on getting imported fish who were already IN the US to save myself a few extra bucks. Youll see the girl in the male's pictures - but Im not breeding them yet, I just wanted to see how they'd react to eachother while I was trying to clean some Java fuzz out of her tank. Excuse the fuzz everywhere, as I said, its my new java moss trying to make a mess of everything :shock:

Without further ramblings, here they are!

Here's the girl, I named her Gaia (for all of you who know Greek Mythology, youll see why in a second ;-))








There she is in her own home, refusing to eat decaps (what fish refuses decaps?!)








Here she is in the male's tank (she was very heavily barred but you cant see it to the extent that it was due to my flash)








Here they are together (kinda lol)

Now for the male (good pictures of him now!) I named him Pontus  (I thought their names were entertaining, exspecially since I want to breed them... my boyfriend just rolled his eyes at me though. All well lol)








Him trying to make his shy little self look all big and manly for the pretty lady :roll:








Gives a good idea of what he looks like, but does no justice to how he looks in person. His pattern is much more even in person

I'm not 100% in love with Gaia's color, but her anal fin isnt as screwy as Pontus', I love Pontus' color, but not his topline, I love Gaia's topline but not how her fins are slightly "frilled" and finally, Im not a fan of how Gaia isn't a full HM but her cadual is really crisp, Pontus' cadual is slightly rounded but he has a great spread. So the fish do have their flaws, and I'm aware, but there is a lot of give and take between the two. I hope to clean up the body faults first then work on color. Let me know what you think!


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Theyre gorgeous!! I love his coloring!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

The color is really good, and as long as you know what to look for in the next generation, they do have good potential. Best of luck!


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

Gorgeous pair!


----------



## AHaskell5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks all!  Im glad to hear they have potential as a pair for good offspring!


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

Make sure to keep us updated on how it all goes!!


----------



## AHaskell5 (Sep 14, 2011)

Will do, although they just arrived, both seem very ready to breed. Hes blowing nests all around the tank- and has been since 5 min after I put him in from his bag and she constantly has bars. So Im feeding them massive ammounts of food and if all continues to go well will introduce them officially this weekend! Ive gotten some pairs that I've bred right after arrival, it went much smoother than one would think!


----------



## schell0385 (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh my gosh....I have never seen such beautiful fish before I came to this site. I had zero knowledge about Betta's before I started looking and reading about them on this site. I am amazed...do you feed them super food? 

schell


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

I think he feeds them Daphnia and frozen live shrimp at lest thats what i think most people feed them. And blood worms.


----------



## strongbone18 (Sep 22, 2012)

Very nice pair


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

The male's anal seems too long and the edge of the caudal is not pointy.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Gorgeous pair WOW!


----------



## OhNoLenX (Aug 28, 2012)

Who did you order you female from? Shes very similar to the one I recently ordered. Hope to get a good spawn from her.


----------



## Lady Courage (Oct 2, 2012)

Such pretty fish!! I have to say, looking at photos of show worthy bettas... I so much prefer them to regular "petstore" bettas. So much more class, color and beauty! No offense, petstore bettas... lol My Dr. Seuss is a petstore boy, I think he'd just come off the truck and so was still happy and healthy.

Anyway, love your pair! Can't wait to see what you get from them.


----------

